# Honey Run Apiaries



## dlbrightjr (Dec 8, 2015)

Accepted 15 of 15. After 2 weeks all are laying good with some laying exceptional.


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

I CANT say anything good about them, I called several times over last few days and left messages, I called their sister company for electronics and left messages, ive sent emails trying to order a temp controller from them and finally I did get one email saying we have some in stock but when I replied they did not answer. Now they may be busy but if you are running a company and someone calls you several times leaving a message and they do not return your call, well not good business practice!

I looked on line today, found the same Ranco pre-wired controller @ Moreflavor ,Inc , made one phone call and already received confirmation it shipped! That's customer service and how is should be.

The controller is for a honey heating box I am making and I needed it asap last week!


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I've ordered numerous times from this company over the past few years. They make several queen rearing items/accessories that are unique and not available anywhere else. I've never had a problem and would not hesitate to recommend them.


----------

